# Transformatori >  Help steidzami!!!

## adidas

Lieta taada dabuuju 2 beigtus datorus un apvienoju vinjus un salaboju  ::  bet tad nez kp paarsleedzu transformatoraa no 220v uz 180 vai 160 iisti neatceros  :: 
Kad iesleedzu rozetee bija skaljs spradziens un daudz dzirkstelju  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  Vai transformators buus lietojams ??
Tas parveido no 220v uz 12v luudzu paliidziet !!!!!

----------


## adidas

Up!!!
help 
spradziens vareeja ietekmeet maates plati un citas datora daljas ??

----------


## krabis

Meklē vien jaunu barokli un lūdz dievu lai mātene dzīva...

----------


## adidas

Ir veerts meiginaat sleegt kko iekshaa utt ?/?

----------


## adidas

Pa pirkstiem nedabuushu pa pirkstiem ja meiginaashu visu atkaal sasleegt ??

----------


## adidas

Up!!!!                    UP

----------


## JDat

Kas te par verbālo caureju? Zvani uz helpdesku.

----------

